# aluminum receiver stuck in hitch



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Any ideas how to remove a aluminum hitch out of the receiver? Tried heating it, banging it, and hosed with fluid film. Any suggestions????


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Did you try dosing it with cold water after you heated it?? Heat the receiver as much as you think you can and quickly dose with cold water. Sometimes the shock will break it loose. Be careful of the steam cloud, best option is garden hose. Aluminum has a nasty tendency to "grow fast to" steel.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the reply! Will give a whirl & see if it will do the trick. I will let you know if it worked! Thanks again!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I chained the hitch to a tree and put some tension on it. Then beat receiver with a sledge hammer


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't heat the hitch you will change the metallurgy and probably weaken it!!! Use a penitrating fluid and like Whiffyspark said beat it with some tension


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hysert;2130053 said:


> like Whiffyspark said beat it with some tension


Works for me, don't forget to relube prior to reuse.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I gotta say, I have never seen an aluminum reciever. How long has it been in there?


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

The receiver is not aluminum, the hitch is. It's one of those adjustable hitches, so needless to say it's been in there about 2 yrs. Never really need to take it completely out do to it being able to adjust it to different trailers. We just purchased a 26' w/ 5ft v nose, so need to use one of those extended hitches.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2130058 said:


> Works for me, don't forget to relube prior to reuse.


That's what she said!!! Lmao


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Hysert;2130053 said:


> Don't heat the hitch you will change the metallurgy and probably weaken it!!! Use a penitrating fluid and like Whiffyspark said beat it with some tension


I did heat it a little, then banged on it.......nothing! I didn't try the cold water yet. I was a little concerned with heating it too much. I had to walk away form it "adult time out" today. Going to deal with it tomorrow. I will give the tree thing a shot too. I did hose it down with FF, is there a penitrating fluid that works better than others?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Pull hard, it'll come out easy.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

FF imo isn't a penitrating fluid? I've had good luck using wurth rostoff and pb blaster..


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Hysert;2130080 said:


> FF imo isn't a penitrating fluid? I've had good luck using wurth rostoff and pb blaster..


It's the only thing I had on the shelf, what a cluster! Figured I would post here n hear some ideas and suggestions. I will pick some of that up tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol.. been there done that!! Chains/trees and a good lube should get ur done!! Oh and don't forget to pound ur.. hahaha..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

First Responder;2130072 said:


> I did heat it a little, then banged on it.......nothing! I didn't try the cold water yet. I was a little concerned with heating it too much. I had to walk away form it "adult time out" today. Going to deal with it tomorrow. I will give the tree thing a shot too. I did hose it down with FF, is there a penitrating fluid that works better than others?


Aluminum's thermal expansion is about 2 times of what steel is, aluminum also transfers heat at a mulch greater rate too. So by the time the steel gets hot enough to "grow" the aluminum has sucked heat oot the steel and has grown more than the steel will.

I've found PB Blaster to be a good penetrating oil. I'd suggest hitting the hitch a few times squirt the penetrating oil in the receiver, let it soak for an hour, tie off on the hitch so the line/chain is in line with the receiver tube, put some tension on it then shock it with a hammer. If is comes oot great and if not repeat the process.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

BUFF;2130088 said:


> Aluminum's thermal expansion is about 2 times of what steel is, aluminum also transfers heat at a mulch greater rate too. So by the time the steel gets hot enough to "grow" the aluminum has sucked heat oot the steel and has grown more than the steel will.
> 
> I've found PB Blaster to be a good penetrating oil. I'd suggest hitting the hitch a few times squirt the penetrating oil in the receiver, let it soak for an hour, tie off on the hitch so the line/chain is in line with the receiver tube, put some tension on it then shock it with a hammer. If is comes oot great and if not repeat the process.


Thanks again for the help and suggestions, going to get some pb penitrating tomorrow, home to squirting, tugging, and banging! And that's definitely what she said....lmao!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah just don't get pissed off and get in the truck and floor it. Never ends good lol


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Whiffyspark;2130102 said:


> Yeah just don't get pissed off and get in the truck and floor it. Never ends good lol


If you do, make sure theres a video!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ggb6259;2130138 said:


> If you do, make sure theres a video!!!


And keep the first aid kit near by.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Aerokroil is the one that helped me with a hitch that I could not get out. 
Come along hooked to hitch and backhoe. Spray, hammer, click, repeat..... took about 30 mins.


----------



## keepingup (Mar 16, 2016)

*Try Cooling*



BUFF;2130088 said:


> Aluminum's thermal expansion is about 2 times of what steel is, aluminum also transfers heat at a mulch greater rate too. So by the time the steel gets hot enough to "grow" the aluminum has sucked heat oot the steel and has grown more than the steel will.


Buff has it right. If the aluminum can be cooled (and the steel also) it will contract more than the steel. Heat will lock the two together but cooling with shrink the aluminum more than the steel. A block of dry ice is great for cooling. For more rapid transfer of heat, the dry ice can be broken. If you want to try the dry ice in a liquid, try alcohol. Rubbing alcohol is cheap and effective. It will remain liquid at a cooler temperature than water and will help to transfer the heat from the metal into the dry ice. You will generate CO2 vapor so make sure your container (possibly a plastic bag) has adequate venting. The sublimation of the dry ice is drawing the heat from the metal.

Happy cooling can shrink and separate the two apart enough to allow the the shock therapy (hammer) to finish the task.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Somewhere there is a video of some crazy kid taking off an ebling with a skid steer, I think you should call him...


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Mr.Markus;2130865 said:


> Somewhere there is a video of some crazy kid taking off an ebling with a skid steer, I think you should call him...


I should, cause the darn thing is still in there!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You could always just buy a new one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed for the video.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your gonna have a 6 pack of Blue Ribbon while you watch?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Negative Ghostrider, maybe an Old Chub or 3. Finally located some. 

Definitely not a guzzling type beer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Think he was embarassed by it as he got older...

Link no worky...



Triple L;1267545 said:


> This is ebings new easy disconnect feature LOL
> 
> They're a great blade, but I guess if you dont take them off after every storm this is what happens....
> 
> I cant stop laughing EVERY TIME I watch this movie HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

It took me and another guy 2 hours to get a hitch out once, sprayed a few times a day with JB80 for a week, chain, tree, 12 pound sledge and me in the truck pulling as hard as I could without spinning the tires. It eventually came out, but it was work. But I did not use heat.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Salt away or other killer of galvenetic corrosion. The steel and aluminum have reacted as they always do, the corrosion expands trapping the ball mount, both have lost metal and are permanently effected. IMO you should just say the hell with it and buy a new hitch and ball mount, the integrity of both is suspect.

Remember if you try to pull it out, anything but a dead straight pull will bind the unit tighter.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

By just changing the PH, this it will loosen it?
Because that is what salt-a-way does it increases the PH level

while 'im on the subject of PH turtle wax was a new wash out that increases the HP also. This neutralizes salt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2132158 said:


> By just changing the PH, this it will loosen it?
> Because that is what salt-a-way does it increases the PH level
> 
> while 'im on the subject of PH turtle wax was a new wash out that increases the HP also. This neutralizes salt.


Maybe someone should wax a driveway with it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2132163 said:


> Maybe someone should wax a driveway with it?


Sounds like a job for the Karate Kid........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

it's not a wax, but a wash...called M.A.X.-Power., 
from, natural to ph-8.5 up to ph-10.
a ph of 8.5 will neutralize salt.

I still don't see how changing the ph will effect
the galvanic, Fretting corrosion or Concentration-cell reaction that has taken place?

so i asked.

fyi
Chemistry 101. Iron is 0.44 volts below hydrogen and aluminum is 1.7 volts under hydrogen, so galvanic dissolution begins in the presence of an electrolyte


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

a little reading and I found what might be my answer to the PH?

"Aluminum is relatively soft so conventional machining should be pretty
cost effective. However, if you want to dissolve it, aluminum reacts
readily at both high and low pH. Since the corrosion rate of ferrous
alloys is usually good that high pH (i.e. >10), I suggest that you
dissolve the aluminum with a caustic (NaOH) solution of pH 10 to 12.

If you every used oven cleaner on a good aluminum pan, you will know that aluminum dissolves readily. Just be careful since the reaction is exothermic and can give off alot of heat"

try some oven cleaner....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

never seen or heard of an aluminum hitch. weaker than steel, and will react with steel receivers and freeze itself in there.

what are the advantages? less weight? any weight difference would be totally immaterial. trying to educate myself as to why an aluminum hitch would even exist?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

linckeil;2132251 said:


> never seen or heard of an aluminum hitch. weaker than steel, and will react with steel receivers and freeze itself in there.
> 
> what are the advantages? less weight? any weight difference would be totally immaterial. trying to educate myself as to why an aluminum hitch would even exist?


Very common in the bro crowd. Or anyone with multiple trailers. They're expensive


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

https://www.andersenhitches.com/Catalog/rapid-hitch.aspx


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh my God it's turned into a mad scientist thread


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2132255 said:


> https://www.andersenhitches.com/Catalog/rapid-hitch.aspx


thanks for the link to the sales pitch. I get its versatility, but why aluminum? I do limited towing, but carry multiple steel hitches should I need to change things around. would rather do that then have an aluminum hitch. maybe it's a "bro crowd" thing?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2132256 said:


> Oh my God it's turned into a mad scientist thread


^. 




-----
a Bro- thing
I'm not kool enough to have one, I have the ones made of steel welded together a couple of cast iron ones.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Still waiting on the video.

FWIW, I'd never use an aluminum hitch either. Especially in a steel receiver. Too much oxidation occurring. And corrosion, even though aluminum doesn't rust. Because it has no iron. So it can't oxidize like steel. But it can corrode. And melts at lower temps.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If it's siezed in there that bad. Just get a new hitch, and a new receiver. If you have to heat it that hot to remove it, it wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Once it's that stuck, you're money ahead with a new receiver and hitch. I've had to replace a couple.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

All the Mad scientists......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF;2132173 said:


> Sounds like a job for the Karate Kid........


AHH yes danialson!



1olddogtwo;2132256 said:


> Oh my God it's turned into a mad scientist thread


:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't believe nobody has stated the obvious question, hell it might be the solution.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2132408 said:


> I can't believe nobody has stated the obvious question, hell it might be the solution.


Hell, I'll bite... what is the obvious question Pat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did the OP remove the pin?

I also have my own personal theory to remove it


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

linckeil;2132260 said:


> thanks for the link to the sales pitch. I get its versatility, but why aluminum? I do limited towing, but carry multiple steel hitches should I need to change things around. would rather do that then have an aluminum hitch. maybe it's a "bro crowd" thing?


I always thought they had less slop than steel in the mechanism part. Turns out they don't and are sometimes worse. Everyone I know that has one keeps it in the reciever.

I don't care for the steel hitches that are bolted together to change height. They stick out too far imo


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;2132158 said:


> By just changing the PH, this it will loosen it?
> Because that is what salt-a-way does it increases the PH level.


Yes. it makes it much easier to remove the corrosion. we will throw corroded parts in a saltaway solution and let sit overnight, in situations like this it will allow you to blast the corrosion out with a pressure washer, also makes it a paste rather then a powder, works great on old car electrical parts also.

Really is a moot point IMO because doing anything beside replacing both receiver and ball mount is just a waste of time and energy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher;2132443 said:


> Yes. it makes it much easier to remove the corrosion. we will throw corroded parts in a saltaway solution and let sit overnight, in situations like this it will allow you to blast the corrosion out with a pressure washer, also makes it a paste rather then a powder, works great on old car electrical parts also.
> 
> Really is a moot point IMO because doing anything beside replacing both receiver and ball mount is just a waste of time and energy.


I learn new stuff today. 
Thanks...

My vote is still for oven cleaner.

I have 5 hitches of varying heights with varying ball sizes, one pintel hitch and one adjustable height one ( that bolts together) for my weight distribution hitch.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

For what they get for these receivers they should be hard anodized which would eliminate corrosion. 
IMO Aluminum is good for cans, kegs, AR-15 uppers / lowers and motorsports vehicles.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine was stuck in there, a chain attached to a huge tree and she pulled right out... :whistling:


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Update..... haven't got back to work on the hitch/receiver cluster yet. Yes, I will have the go pro rolling. Yes, the aluminum hitch was purchased for multiple trailers & different heights. I agree that the aluminum hitches do not stick out as far which is good for not raking your legs on it. After this ordeal, I will not purchase another one, after learning how the different metals react. I feel like I am going to be a mad scientist working on this. I appreciate everyone's help & input on this and keep everyone posted on the out come.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck, keep the wife with the first aid kit close by.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2132413 said:


> Did the OP remove the pin?
> 
> I also have my own personal theory to remove it


Lmao! I did remove the pin, but that totally sounds like something I would forget to do! On a past storm, got loaded with a few tons of salt, forgot to close the underside plate in the spreader the day before. Got to the first site, went to dump salt on the hopper and a about 1 ton just came flying out in a pile that I had to hand shovel back into the dump truck! Just because I forgot to close that plate! What a dumba**!


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

First Responder;2132727 said:


> Just because I forgot to close that plate! What a dumba**!


No one here has ever done that (insert extreme sarcasm smiley here).

Shoveling as fast as you can to clean it up before the other drivers spot you is a good adrenaline rush to get you through the night!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know I've never done it............


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2132733 said:


> I know I've never done it............


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2132413 said:


> Did the OP remove the pin?
> 
> I also have my own personal theory to remove it


And you haven't shared it yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2;2132832 said:


> And you haven't shared it yet?


Well since you asked.

If it won't come out and the hitch may have to be replaced....

I would pull the hitch, (6-8 bolts maybe). Stand the hitch up and apply and lubrication, anti-corrosive, anti- everything ( of ur chioce) or dishsoap. Let it sit overnight night then pound it out from the back side where you can hit it sq.

But that's just me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2132843 said:


> Well since you asked.
> 
> If it won't come out and the hitch may have to be replaced....
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty novel to me. Take it a step further and use an air chisel from the back as long as we are giving out novel ideas.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2130073 said:


> Pull hard, it'll come out easy.


Need to stroke it with some good lube.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Or wispier something diry and rude into it's ear


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2132863 said:


> Sounds pretty novel to me. Take it a step further and use an air chisel from the back as long as we are giving out novel ideas.


Jack hammer.......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2133020 said:


> Need to stroke it with some good lube.





Philbilly2;2133024 said:


> Or wispier something diry and rude into it's ear





Mark Oomkes;2133052 said:


> Jack hammer.......


I'm excited now.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get a room...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2133054 said:


> I'm excited now.....


I'm glad you told the Internet 3 guys make you excited.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've listened to their banter long enough I was sure they were girls...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr.Markus;2133126 said:


> I've listened to their banter long enough I was sure they were girls...


U do have a good point


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2133126 said:


> I've listened to their banter long enough I was sure they were girls...


Lmao......


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

4 pages and nobody thought of explosives yet??? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Any updates


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Not as of yet, gave up on it for a bit. Been trying to squeak some of these clean ups going. I guess you can say "saving it for a rainy day".


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

peteo1;2133245 said:


> 4 pages and nobody thought of explosives yet??? Lol


Do you think that would be covered by my insurance????? Lmao!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just hook a trailer up to it, pull the pin and take it on the highway....guaranteed to work.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2134944 said:


> Just hook a trailer up to it, pull the pin and take it on the highway....guaranteed to work.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Mr.Markus;2134944 said:


> Just hook a trailer up to it, pull the pin and take it on the highway....guaranteed to work.


Oh that did cross my mind!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

First Responder;2134976 said:


> Oh that did cross my mind!


Don't for get to set controller to 10 when you pinch it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2134944 said:


> Just hook a trailer up to it, pull the pin and take it on the highway....guaranteed to work.


Just make sure the trailer is stolen and you don't use the safety chains.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Update.......after trying everything, I just bought a whole new hitch. I ended upgrading to a class 4. Sorry to disappoint everyone with the lack of truck carnage. I did find some "goodies" on you tube. Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You gave up too easily


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2140341 said:


> You gave up too easily


Agreed, give up way to soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Told you so..........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Should have tried a deneurolizer or soakedit down with unatanium fluidThumbs Up


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

DANG, any idea where I can get won ONE THAT TIGHT !!


----------

